# Algerian Ambush Combat Footage (Graphic)



## JBS (Jul 26, 2010)

As the video starts, notice the small police vehicle (I think it is a Land Cruiser- white with green panels and a snorkel) bottom left.  [video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d71_1280154632[/video]


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jul 27, 2010)

Any idea on when this occurred? First I have seen of this video.


----------



## JBS (Jul 27, 2010)

Oops!  I meant to post this in *Modern Conflict* thread.

These are Algerian Salafist radicals that have proclaimed allegiance to Al-Qaida, taking out a police officer vehicle.  They want to overthrow the Algerian government and replace it with a Taliban-like fundamentalist regime. Algerian "National" police drive vehicles like this, and make checkpoints around the country, especially on the rural highway stretches between cities, and around military facilities.  The National Police are better funded than the city police around town that write tickets and harass you about parking.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 27, 2010)

Moved to Modern Conflict ...


Cowards fucking cowards!  Hope the Police saw this and can ID some  if not all of these bottom feeders..


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 27, 2010)

Pretty fucked up for those Police officers, I am sure this will be a serious eye opener to their brothers in arms. Hopefully they will get some up armored vehicles in near future. 

Watching the video, I saw some well disciplined, well trained and well equipped fighters. They conducted a very successful linear ambush almost perfectly, picked perfect terrain, achieved fire superiority, stopped the vehicle in the kill zone, maintained security and assaulted through the objective. Even to the point of doing follow on “kill shots” while they assaulted through. They even maintained security as they cleared the vic, without having crossfire flaging... They were slow on the gathering of equipment and Intel, but all in all pretty fucking well executed….

I have seen NG Infantry platoons do a lot worse. 

I am not giving these bastards kudos on their ambush, just looking at it from a tactical view. What I saw in this video was some haji’s that have been trained by someone, who knows our play book very well.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 27, 2010)

This stuff has been going on for a while now.  AQIM is the big threat group for the region.


----------



## pardus (Jul 27, 2010)

They did do a good job. I hope they are feed to pigs.

One point for everyone to think about here...

The govt of Algeria were themselves Muslim terrorists, who raped and butchered and bombed and shot innocent civilians for several years.
The old saying 'What goes around, comes around' is apt in this situation.

Boiled down, Karma's a bitch!

I hope they manage to defeat AQ etc... though. 



J.A.B. said:


> Pretty fucked up for those Police officers, I am sure this will be a serious eye opener to their brothers in arms. Hopefully they will get some up armored vehicles in near future.
> 
> Watching the video, I saw some well disciplined, well trained and well equipped fighters. They conducted a very successful linear ambush almost perfectly, picked perfect terrain, achieved fire superiority, stopped the vehicle in the kill zone, maintained security and assaulted through the objective. Even to the point of doing follow on “kill shots” while they assaulted through. They even maintained security as they cleared the vic, without having crossfire flaging... They were slow on the gathering of equipment and Intel, but all in all pretty fucking well executed….
> 
> ...


----------

